# '39? Schwinn Auto Cycle Deluxe B707 w/ Whizzer kit



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 20, 2014)

So this bike has been floating around the Atlanta area for some time. I know because it's badged Atlanta Cycle Supply. The lady who owns it now has given up her attempt to get it running(Good), and would probably let it go if I were to make a reasonable offer. 


What are your thought?

Gold mine in parts, but I like it as is. 

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2014)

That is bad a$$. You are right a lot of good parts there but really cool just like it is. I'm thinking reasonable offer has to be at least $3k? V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2014)

yea, a grand for the saddle, and 2k for the rest. Think that is a 700 series mill with gen. possibly 600 series. definately a roller bearing mill w/built in gen. Looks a bit ratty, so maybe she'll be reasonable?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 20, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> That is bad a$$. You are right a lot of good parts there but really cool just like it is. I'm thinking reasonable offer has to be at least $3k? V/r Shawn








bricycle said:


> yea, a grand for the saddle, and 2k for the rest. Think that is a 700 series mill with gen. possibly 600 series. definately a roller bearing mill w/built in gen. Looks a bit ratty, so maybe she'll be reasonable?




I know she paid $900...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2014)

front brake hub doesn't look like a "forebrake"... more more modern 60's-70's from tandem?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 20, 2014)

bricycle said:


> front brake hub doesn't look like a "forebrake"... more more modern 60's-70's from tandem?




Yeah, you can tell the front wheel and tire as a whole came off a donor bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 20, 2014)

id say a good price would be 2,000-2,200. i don't think its a prewar whizzer kit and the bike has some good parts as in the seat, neck, lights, rack. but not much else. no fender bomb tank or speedo cross bar.

Nick.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2014)

Pre-war Whiz head coolin fins ran side to side. also neat to look at, but most are crap due to undesireable metalurgy of casings (flake and crack~brittle)
and narrower jug bolts


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 20, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> id say a good price would be 2,000-2,200. i don't think its a prewar whizzer kit and the bike has some good parts as in the seat, neck, lights, rack. but not much else. no fender bomb tank or speedo cross bar.
> 
> Nick.




If I was able to pick it up, I do not see myself doing much more to it than leaving it as is. I think it's the coolest combination of "Bicycle" possible...Auto Cycle, Whizzer, & Atlanta Badge. Doesnt get much better for me. 

I would probably hunt down the fender bomb and speedo cross bar...that would be an upgrade for sure.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 20, 2014)

50's engine on a 30's bike. Like you said, gold mine in parts. Id get the bike back to how it should be and get the engine on a more appropriate bike. Great find, I hope you can get it!


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 20, 2014)

Offer to double her money. Get it running. Grease up the bearings. Maybe find a different front wheel. Leave the rest alone. Beautiful as it is. Wow. Great survivor.
-Geoff


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2014)

I would loved to have been hanging out in the shop when that Whizzer was built.
As the guy was removing the hanging tank and crossbar speedo setup.
I'd be like," Hey, whatcha gonna do with those parts?"


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 21, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> That is bad a$$. You are right a lot of good parts there but really cool just like it is. I'm thinking reasonable offer has to be at least $3k? V/r Shawn




We struck a deal, she's delivering it next week.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 21, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> I would loved to have been hanging out in the shop when that Whizzer was built.
> As the guy was removing the hanging tank and crossbar speedo setup.
> I'd be like," Hey, whatcha gonna do with those parts?"




Agreed


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 22, 2014)

Coolest headbadge ever. I love ATL


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree with you on the headbadge.  Not so much on Atlanta.  Congrats on cutting a deal for the bike.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 22, 2014)

Very cool score, What a great badge!!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 22, 2014)

Congrats on a a killer bike  

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2014)

I think I already said it but that thing is bad a$$! Congrats on a killer bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 26, 2014)

Got it! More details posted in the classic balloon tire section of the forum!


----------

